# How to turn this firetruck red fireplace into the aged rustic brick look?



## skimmilk68 (Mar 28, 2012)

I want to turn this





into something like this





essentially I would like to paint it in a lighter tone but would like the darker bricks in certain spots.
My guess is prime first, paint some bricks dark and paint it all over in a thin coat of beige/cream?


----------

